# PFC Jack Agnew; 101st, 506 PIR, HQ Company-Demolition WWII--Battle of the Bulge, etc



## Nasty (Apr 12, 2010)

*WWII Vet passes*

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/04/1...irty-dozen-dies-pennsylvania/?test=latestnews


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 12, 2010)

Rest in Peace, thank you for your service.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 12, 2010)

Blue Skies Sir.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 12, 2010)

I love this quote.
"We weren't murderers or anything, we just didn't do everything we were supposed to do in some ways and did a whole lot more than they wanted us to do in other ways," he told the quarterly. "We were always in trouble."

RIP and Thank You for your service Mr. Agnew.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 12, 2010)

Mr. Agnew lives in the same area I do. One of my medical director shoots with him and wanted to introduce me to him but he was sick for a while. Rest In Peace Mr. Agnew

F.M.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 12, 2010)

Rest easy!
Condolences to loved ones.


----------



## Pacer (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello.

I don't write much, but this would be the place.

PFC Jack Agnew passed on the weekend. The name might not be recognized; the movie's based on his and his unit'ts escapaded may. He was a "founding' member of the "filthy 13" (about which the "Dirty Dozen" was written), trained E -Z company, jumped at least 3 times in WWII, became a pathfinder, set up the radio beacon to guide in supplies at Bastogne, etc, etc.

A good and noble man, who never talked openly about his escapades for the 6 years I knew him through our gun club.

RIP.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/04/1...irty-dozen-dies-pennsylvania/?test=latestnews


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 12, 2010)

He is certainly worthy of 2 threads.

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?24986-WWII-Vet-passes&p=370529#post370529


----------



## Pacer (Apr 12, 2010)

My apologies for opening another ost under the 'fallen"

RIP jack.

Currahee!


----------



## Pacer (Apr 12, 2010)

Didn't find that one when I went to this thread of the fallen.

My apologies.


----------



## Swamp Honky (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting this,

Good man, RIP.

Strike and Kill


----------



## skeeter (Apr 12, 2010)

It is sad to these great men pass away, taking great stories of history with them!

R.I.P
Thank you for your service!


----------



## mb5417 (Apr 13, 2010)

RIP.

I had the pleasure of being introduced to Mr. Agnew in 1994 at a 50th anniversary D-Day ceremony at Ft. Dix.  I was the guest of another D-Day vet, Jim Blackstock.  That is a story for another time, but I will say that both Blackstock and Agnew, as well as many other vets I met that day, were still tough as nails.


----------



## tova (Apr 13, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Rapid (Apr 13, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## tova (Apr 13, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

